# Is acupuncture the be all and end all for third and final attempt?



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi

Firstly, I hope this is in the right place to post this question.  I didn't think the Acupuncture board was right as surely most people looking there will be doing so because they have it or are interested in having it.  At least, that's my logic!

My question is to all you ladies who have got pregnant without it.  Has anyone had success and NOT had acupuncture?  We are hoping to go for a third round of IVF in the next couple of months for a sibling for our daughter.  Thing is, I'm no longer working and this round will use up all our savings.  It's our last shot as the pot will then be completely dry!  In other words, we can't really afford acupuncture again.  I am not wholly convinced of it's success to be honest as my first IVF failed and the second worked...both were with acupuncture, particularly pre and post transfer.  BUT!  I want to give this last shot my all so I'm a bit stuck on what's best to do.  

Any advice or similar experiences please ladies? 

Xx


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

I should also add that I actually found it stressful during both rounds.  My acupuncture therapist was 'unavailable' both times on the day of transfer - the most important time!!  To her credit, she did arrange for me to have the treatment with another acupuncturist (who was lovely) but he wasn't Zita West affiliated which was the whole reason I was going to her!  So ultimately that all worked me up into a frenzy when I was desperate for it all to work...the opposite effect of what is intended.


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I never had acupuncture, fresh cycle failed and fet worked


----------



## mrschef04 (Apr 15, 2015)

Acupuncture did nothing for me.  In fact, my FSH was highest when I was doing that and wheatgrass and DHEA, etc. etc.

What worked for my natural BFP (four doctors told me less than 1% chance of natural conception and less than 5% of IVF working)?  Giving up completely on conceiving, not being sad about it, not stressing at all, letting my hair down and drinking a bit and having a few cheeky ****.


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks ladies, that's really helpful to know.  

Mrschef - it's funny you should say that.  Acupuncture never did anything for me either.  Don't get me wrong, it helped me relax and possibly played a role in our eventual success but it never helped me get pregnant naturally, nor did it impact my heavy periods.  And the cycle where I took more DHEA, my eggs were fewer and slightly worse (1 was poor and one failed to fertilise-or something like that- whereas none were the first cycle).  That said, the second cycle worked so I guess something had improved.

I'm adopting the laid back approach this time too.  Not going crazy, as we want to give it our best shot, but allowing myself to have a glass of wine every now and then and not worrying if one day I don't have all 5 portions of veg.  Fingers crossed it all helps.

Xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Mrs s 
I had acupuncture for my 2 fresh IVF and both bfn 

I then had a natural BFP without acupuncture and a BFP with a FET again no acupuncture . I gauged after my natural BFP that I don't need it! 

I would say leave it if you dint enjoy it and if it's pulling in your finances! 

Good luck xx


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

I've never had acupuncture. If you don't feel it is of benefit to you I wouldn't use it especially if it causes more financial pressure.


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

HI MrsSs 30. I truly think there is no winning formula, except to truly be as relaxed and positive as possible, so as Poppy said, if you're already doubtful about acupuncture AND it's going to be a drain on finances that you don't need, I wouldn't do it!
Just do whatever you can to be really relaxed and positive as you can - whatever works for you


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

I used acupuncture for both fresh and frozen that I m currently going through. I m not sure if it made a difference but I went to a fertility specialist and he was very knowledgeable about Fertility issues and I found his support from an emotional perspective helpful. Not sure where you live but he's called Michael Gorman in Solihull. His methods are different to the other acupuncture person I saw. Good luck x


----------

